
Google Announces Acer Chromebook Tab 10 for EDU - wffurr
https://blog.google/topics/education/chromebook-tablets-versatile-learning/
======
wffurr
$330 and comes with an EMR stylus. The EMR stylii have no battery, are about
~$10 to replace, and come in a wide variety of styles.

Seems like a really strong EDU offering over an iPad Pro.

